# billing for labor and intrathecal narcotics!!!!



## jessieindiego (May 4, 2012)

we have a new set of drs that say their old billing office would bill for the 01967 or 01961 and a 62311 when they would administer intrathecal narcotics...the catch is this...they are using the same catheter to administer the drugs and they indicate that they are doing this for postop pain.

it is my belief that if it is the same catheter you cant bill for an additional injections that is all inclusive...

any thoughts on this would greatly be appriciated


----------



## jessieindiego (May 7, 2012)

i do have to say that 95% of the questions i aske on here never get an reply


----------



## hgolfos (May 7, 2012)

You are correct.  You can't bill for both.


----------



## hgolfos (May 7, 2012)

Also, See pg 64 of the 2012 relative value guide for proof.  This section, beginning on pg 57, covers post op pain management, and states: 

"These services {62310-62319} should not be reported on the day of surgery if they constitute the surgical anesthesia technique.


----------

